# looking for info?



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

got to do a little digging last week  , nothing special but got to spend some time doing something i like with my wife beside me . just hung on to the ones i didnt recognize . here we go . weird medicine bottle , probally common up north but this is a first for me .


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

frontier asthma co , buffalo n.y


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

a broncho-lyptus ? kept it cause it was similar to the last one .must have had smog back then too .


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

You need to learn to roatate your pic's before posting them....lol....getting me dizzy....Nice looking bottles, someone will be able to help i'm sure...
                                              Jim


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

found one reference to this one . im thinking douche tablets to sterilize the water maybe?  septigyn


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

if you use the search here for Frontier Asthma there are 2 posts about that bottle, same thing with the Septigyn


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

this one is six sided and maybe a perfume (awful big for that) or bitters? i do need to get me some more barkeepers though .


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

and 3 different citrates . bought a hoyts a few weeks ago and found the one in last pic last week . probally a paper label . should the citrates be put in with sodas? or meds .   thanks guys i will post the sodas i found in that section and the group shots in dig n find .


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

sorry one more  , wilberts wax ?  mustache or boots? first wax ive seen in a green jar .


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 30, 2009)

I use Wilberts on my boots AND my moustache.. []
 Some neat digs there, Sam! Those citrates are pretty cool.. I'd put them under "med"
 That Dixie is a sharp looking bottle, but we're not allowed to own stuff like that up here! [:-]


----------



## PrivyProwler (Nov 30, 2009)

A nice veriety from early 1900's up into the 40's. over all i like the Dixie bottle (very nice). I also would put the citrates under "med".  Thanks for sharing your finds!


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyProwler
> 
> Â A niceÂ verietyÂ from early 1900'sÂ up into the 40's. over all i like the Dixie bottle (very nice). I also would put the citrates under "med". Â Thanks for sharingÂ your finds!


 Last Dixie Med Co. to sell on e-bay went for $7.99, Gunther says it's common, still a nice bottle either way....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140353056088


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks  , i think i like the dixie and septigyn best of all of them . the other good news is i finally found a McKessons with a lid . took a pic and forgot to load it onto zip drive . we find them alot but never with a legibile lid . we find four colors and different sizes . cobalt  , green  , amber and clear . i find a few everytime i go and not worth a hoot now but maybe in 20yrs  , ya never know . i need to start grouping them in sizes so i know what to pick up each time .heres a pic . its the two on the far right of pic . now i know for sure there poisons i can bring them home without feeling guilty .  would any of you save them for later?


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

heres the second half of what i brought home . now i wont need to post in digging and finding . the whiskeys were kinda neat no prohibits on them


----------



## athometoo (Nov 30, 2009)

i did not put the deco sodas in the group shot . but here is the bottom of the green ten pin . it a water bottle so not sure if it goes in sodas section or not . but i do love the way it looks .    ssam


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

Very cool Sam and some great color ta' boot !!

                         Jim


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 30, 2009)

The wilberts wax and the mini coca cola are very nice. Cool stuff there!


----------



## athometoo (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks for all the great replys . digging season is just coming into play here . not alot of good stuff  , but at least its stuff thats different  and it keeps me occupied . oh yeah and ever so often ya find a good porcelin sign to boot . i did get to post the first pic of septigyn , and if anybody runs across the gilberts wax and the six sided bottle please holler . i think willie nelson got it wrong when he said only two things in life make it worth living . he forgot bottles[]   thanks  sam


----------



## Dale (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice haul Sam!  It reminds me of the old Lamar dump.  Dale


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2009)

NICE POISONS! LOVE THE DIXIE AND THE LITTLE COKE BOTTLE. WAY TO GO! JAMIE


----------



## athometoo (Dec 1, 2009)

yep, dale gets the prize . lamar it is . hey dale you had a thief bottle on ebay coupla weeks ago and my sister bid on it for me a christmas present . my wife informed her i was looking at it  . after it went up the last coupla hours i called her and said no more . i know her name and password on ebay and figured out it was her bidding . on day i will dig a king and or thief bottle . if not in 25 yrs when i retire then i will buy one . i spoke to a guy you may know  , richard troll , used to dig with the boys from irving . try to give you a call later     sam


----------



## Dale (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Sam, yeah, I know ole tricky troll. I've known him for about 35 years. That wasn't me that was selling a thief bottle. I sold mine about 4 years ago. But I hope you get one for Xmas. Good luck at the dump. I dug a king of beverage down there about 30 yrs ago. 
 Dale


----------



## athometoo (Dec 1, 2009)

the screen name was pigsluvpickles , thought for sure that was you . oh well did ya see the campbells soup sign we found down there? posted it here on the forum  . glad you missed it all those years ago . what else did ya miss? if ya ever come back up this way holler .    sam


----------



## Dale (Dec 1, 2009)

On ebay I'm  hunting4gold and I left a lot of good suff down there, even a gold coin or two!  I'll let you know if I ever get back up there.  Dale


----------

